# [Hwbot.org] Endlich Punkte für 3DMark Vantage Scores



## der8auer (19. September 2008)

*[Hwbot.org] Endlich Punkte für 3DMark Vantage Scores*

Mehrere Monate hat sich die Hwbot-Crew Zeit genommen um ausführlich mit der Community über die Verwendung des aktuellsten 3DMarks zu diskutieren. 
Vor 2 Tagen wurde entschieden, dass 3DMark Vantage nun doch *mit* Punkten gelistet wird, was relativ ungewöhnlich ist, da für gewöhnlich nur freie Benchmarks mit Punkten gelistet werden. Deswegen hielt es die Hwbot-Crew für angebracht dies die Community entscheiden zu lassen. 

Voraussetzung für eine Listung mit Punkten: 2/3 Mehrheit

Umfrageergebnis:

95 wollen, dass der Benchmark ohne und 206 mit gelistet wird.

Nächste Woche werden dann Punkte für die 3DMark Vantage Ergebnisse vergeben.

hwbot.org news

Also dann, lasst es krachen


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (19. September 2008)

*AW: [Hwbot.org] Endlich Punkte für 3DMark Vantage Scores*

Das wird Punkte regnen 
Aber Mensch, da brauch ich ja auch noch ein Bench-Vista


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2008)

*AW: [Hwbot.org] Endlich Punkte für 3DMark Vantage Scores*

Solltest du sowieso haben  wPrime läuft z.B. bei Vista um einiges schneller


----------



## Oliver (20. September 2008)

*AW: [Hwbot.org] Endlich Punkte für 3DMark Vantage Scores*

Auf der PCGH Extreme 04/08, die am Mittwoch erscheint ist die Vollversion des 3D Mark Vantage Basic enthalten


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (20. September 2008)

*AW: [Hwbot.org] Endlich Punkte für 3DMark Vantage Scores*

@  der8auer

Schon, da hab ich Server 2008


----------



## der8auer (20. September 2008)

*AW: [Hwbot.org] Endlich Punkte für 3DMark Vantage Scores*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Auf der PCGH Extreme 04/08, die am Mittwoch erscheint ist die Vollversion des 3D Mark Vantage Basic enthalten


 
Sehr schön  Dann können ja alle PCGHX'ler ordentlich loslegen


----------



## der8auer (24. September 2008)

*AW: [Hwbot.org] Endlich Punkte für 3DMark Vantage Scores*

So, das 3DMark Vantage Performance Ranking ist aktiv - Punkte und Pokale wurden vergeben. Hat unserem Team ca. 100pkt eingebracht. Ist doch schon mal ein guter Start.
 Weiter so.


----------



## olsystems (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Hwbot.org] Endlich Punkte für 3DMark Vantage Scores*

Ich habe da mal ein Problem mit dem Vantage und zwar ich habe den ohne OC laufen lassen und er hat mir 7373 Punkte gebracht jetzt hab ich OCed und er bringt mir das selbe Ergebniss wieder!?

Falls Fragen auftauchen wie Hoch CPU läuft mit FSB 490 ein E6750 und 4 GB Speicher Graka ist eine 88GT auf jetzt 750/980/1849.

Das ganze läuft natürlich unter einem 64BIT OS!

Noch was anderes laut Homepage unterstützt der Vantage kein Server System hab ich das richtig in Erinnerung?

LG
olsystems


----------



## der8auer (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Hwbot.org] Endlich Punkte für 3DMark Vantage Scores*

Welche Vantage Version hast du? Forceware v.?

Nutzt du das normale Vista64


----------



## der8auer (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Hwbot.org] Endlich Punkte für 3DMark Vantage Scores*

Welche Vantage Version hast du? Forceware v.?

Nutzt du das normale Vista64?


----------



## olsystems (29. September 2008)

*AW: [Hwbot.org] Endlich Punkte für 3DMark Vantage Scores*

Vantage Pro, Forceware ist der 178.13 (glaub ich) jedenfalls der ganz neue.

Ne ich benutze ein Server 2008 64BIT den noch voll aufgebohrt.

Ich habe grad das Ergebniss hoch geladen und lieg auf Platz 1 in der 88GT 1GB Klasse!?

604 Punkte vor dem 2.Platz.

LG
olsystems

EDIT: läuft der 3Dmark01 auch unter Server


----------

